# NH State Highway Patrol



## MA Danvers- (Apr 23, 2006)

Did the NH Highway Patrol get absorbed by the State Police? Will the Officers have to be re-training?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never seen that before......That is, a state having both "state police" and "highway patrol".....kind of interesting, though it is NH.......


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

NH State Highway Patrol is NH's Registry Police, they do all the stuff MSP Truck Team Troopers would do, but also do more Registry type stuff


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

right...I know they do commercial vehicle enforcement, but typically there isn't a separate entity for that....usually its just a division of the SP or HP....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.nhhighwaypatrol.com/


----------



## MA Danvers- (Apr 23, 2006)

I went through there hiring process last year but nothing came of it. I was told that a merger was possible.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This sums it up http://www.nhhighwaypatrol.com/history.htm

It seems that NH pulled an MDC/MSP style merger and the NH legislature undid the merger


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've heard the NHHP is pretty competitive, being that they only work M-F(at least i think they do), alot of State Police troopers try to transfer into it....Suppose to be a pretty good gig....


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

We have a similar separation here with a Highway Patrol and a Department of Transportation Police agency as well that just does truck enforcement.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

NHSP and NHHP go to the same academy with all the local municipalities. They wouldn't need any retraining. I have talked to NHSP and NHHP and neither want to merge from what I've been told.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

MA Danvers- said:


> Did the NH Highway Patrol get absorbed by the State Police? Will the Officers have to be re-training?


"Gee" its funny you asked this question. Times are changing soon:-D


----------

